# Vidéos sur iPad 2



## Patrick B (29 Janvier 2012)

Salut à toutes et tous.

Je me pose des questions depuis ce matin concernant la lecture de fichiers vidéos sur iPad 2.

En effet, ma moitié est allée sur le site du puy du fou ce matin, et elle ne peut pas lire les vidéos. Vous allez me dire : logique, pas de FlashPlayer sur Apple puisque la hache de guerre n'est pas encore enterrée. Oui, je sais, mais quand je vais sur mon iPhone 4S et que je me connecte au site, je suis dirigé directement sur une adresse intégrant entre 2 balises (/mobile/), et là, je lit la vidéo, mais en arrière plan rapide et en transparence, on voit démarrer Quicktime.

Je copie donc l'adresse, la retape sur l'iPad de madame, j'accède à la même page que sur l'iPhone, mais impossible de lire la vidéo. Je ne vois pas démarrer Quicktime en arrière plan, ni ne vois le symbole de démarrage du lecteur.

Pour info, les 2 appareils sont à jour d'iOS, donc moi pas comprendre ????

Merci de m'éclairer de vos lumières Applesques... 

Patrick


----------



## Cédric74 (1 Février 2012)

L'ipad 2 a sans doute plus de goût que l'iphone 4S.
OK, je suis déjà sorti.


----------



## Le Mascou (2 Février 2012)

Et si tu le forces à se rendre sur la page mobile ? (en tapant en plus de l'adresse web classique le fameux /mobile/)


----------



## Patrick B (6 Février 2012)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Et si tu le forces à se rendre sur la page mobile ? (en tapant en plus de l'adresse web classique le fameux /mobile/)



C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais les vidéos ne sont pas lisibles. Bizarre


----------



## Tchak (8 Février 2012)

As-tu demandé au webmaster du Puy ? Il n'est peut-être pas si fou et sait ce qu'il fait ;-)


----------

